# Fuse + SSHFS on OpenVZ



## Munzy (Mar 26, 2015)

I am trying to mount a remote server using sshfs....


sshfs -o kernel_cache -o auto_cache -o reconnect -o kernel_cache -o auto_cache -o reconnect -o allow_other [email protected]:/path/to/files /media/replays

But I get:

fuse: failed to open /dev/fuse: Operation not permitted


```
:/dev# ls /dev | grep fuse
fuse
```


----------



## sundaymouse (Mar 26, 2015)

Is FUSE enabled by your provider for your container?


----------



## devonblzx (Mar 26, 2015)

Provider needs to give rw access to /dev/fuse:


```
vzctl set 100 --devices c:10:229:rw --save
```


----------

